# BLOG BLOG WHAT DO YOU THINK



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 5, 2011)

sooooo im super new at this fancy thing called blog but i do enjoy it.Take a peak and let me know what you think.I only got a bit up but its a start i think 

Link is in my signiture enjoy!  if anything i know you guys will like the pics ;D


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice blog you have...


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 5, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Very nice blog you have...



Thanks i just hope i have the time to keep it functioning lol i just see it as a scrap-booking option because all these pics cant stay on my phone lol


Thank you everyone who took a peak  more to come plenty of pics for yrs to come 

Thank you everyone who took a peak more to come plenty of pics for yrs to come


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice! I'd definitely check it out every so often to see their growth


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 5, 2011)

lushcious said:


> Very nice! I'd definitely check it out every so often to see their growth



Thanks!


----------



## jaizei (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 25, 2011)

Two new blog posts for anyone interested.More to come once I get over my food coma lol  Happy thanksgiving everybody


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 25, 2011)

I shall check when i get home, im at school,
I also have a blog,in my signature!
Cherylim and stephiiberrybean also has one!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome as soon as I can grab a laptop I will check out all the blogs  have to learn from the pros


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe steph and cheryl.....they have been doing it longer than me i think! 
Im no pro...yet


----------

